
Silicon Valley Can’t Be Copied - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/516506/silicon-valley-cant-be-copied/
======
davidf18
I wonder if the author has been to Israel and interacted with technologists
and VCs there. Technion (and some other universities such as Hebrew U. and Tel
Aviv U) is the "Stanford" equivalent and in fact Technion along with Cornell
is partnered to be part of an new technical university in NYC.

While the Intel materials science ("die shrink" \-- "tic") technology is US
developed, the architecture development "toc" is done in Israel. Intel in
Israel employs about 8,000 people. It includes those in two design centers and
Fab 28, the 22nm fab (current die shrink) in Israel.

Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Marvell, Apple, Qualcomm, Broadcom, IBM and many
other recognizable technology names have built or purchased many subsidiaries
in Israel.

~~~
rdl
Where does Israel fall on the "immigration is essential to startups" spectrum?
Most of the Israelis who are involved in the tech industry are first or second
generation from Russia or the US, right?

